# Moving Pets to the US - Rabbits, in particular



## superlori (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I think I know the official details of moving rabbits to America (I've looked at the CDC information on it and rabbits don't come with any regulations). What I'm more curious about is if anyone has any actual experience with moving a pet, and is it worth the hassle? I love my two rabbits, but being totally practical here, if moving them with me will end up being more expense and hassle than it's worth (or if the flight would actually kill the poor, vulnerable things), then I'd be better off rehoming them before we move. Anyone have any experience, particularly with small animals rather than just dogs?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard that Guinea Pigs only have little chance to survive the travel. Don't know about rabbits. Maybe ask your vet?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Airlines are a good start to find out what requirements there are. We had a member who might be able to shed some light. Will PM her.


----------

